# Odd-eyed mice..



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if odd-eyed mice are associated with any particular coat pattern/colors? I want to say that I read somewhere that they are associated with tri-colors sometimes, which I think kind of makes sense. I always wished I had one, they are too cute!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They are associated with Splashed (which is one ingredient in tricolors). I've bred some accidentally in the past and so has GypsyTails.

They're not inherited in a simple dominant or simple recessive fashion. How it's inherited is not understood, but that it does run in families is known.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here are some pictures of a blue odd-eye fuzzy mouse I bred. It was a fluke litter and I couldn't use her in any way, so I gave her away:





































One eye looks larger than the other, as you see. I think this is because the eye which is red is more sensitive to light and stays shut just a teeny bit more.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

wow thats a face only a mother could love lol


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't love her very much. :lol:


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

:lol: Oh I love her! Very unique little lady! What on earth is her fur type? It looks like her whiskers are curly and that her head is nearly hairless, but hard to tell. Thanks for the info! That's what I thought, that it's not simply a dominant or recessive thing. Oh how I wish I could find an odd eyed mousie!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She was fuzzy (fz/fz). And she carried or displayed basically everything under the sun.

That litter is a major reason why I no longer breed mongrels. A real basket of headaches.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had a couple of odd-eyes pop up in one of my my yellow tri groups, first one buck, and then his boy. We'll see if continues to be passed on in future generations. It's cool, but not something I plan on trying all that hard to perpetuate. I'd like to know if it's part of the same kind of color reversion that causes the different shades on a tricolor mousie, if it's a pp genotype reverting in one eye to full color.

I bought a doe a couple of weeks ago who has odd eyes. The store drone said she was pregnant, but it turns out she's just another big fat mousie. I don't think she'd be able to conceive, so...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its not something that can really be passed along I don't think...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Its not something that can really be passed along I don't think...


Not directly or in the way we're used to (Mendelian dominance/recessiveness). It occurs in people, too, where it's called heterochromia. In people, at least one form is dominant, though.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

> Not directly or in the way we're used to (Mendelian dominance/recessiveness). It occurs in people, too, where it's called heterochromia. In people, at least one form is dominant, though.


That is correct. It's actually fairly 'common' and there are several different ways in which the eyes can be 'different colors.' I used to have a friend who had one eye that was half dark brown and half blue, while her other eye was all blue.  I have the central heterochromia, which I believe is the dominant kind. The middle of my eyes are brown white the outer iris is bright blue, making my eyes look green. One eye is different than the other, but they are not that different from one another.

Actually that's why I like variety in my colors - more like basket of FUN. :lol:

moustress - Oh, that would make sense! I've seen hamsters, though, that are all white with one black eye and one pink, so those are the most puzzling to me.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe it has to do with placement of markings, which is the same for dogs. Markings, such as splashes, can be inherited in regards to placement, which is how I believe the odd eye is passed down in families (the markings were passed down in the same areas on the mouse).

Moustress, I agree that the eyes are pink or ruby and reverted back to full color, however the eyes would not be pink from p/p. In the case of the mouse Jack pictured above, she is likely Himalayan with the reversion to full color in the splashed areas with also a "splashed" marked eyeball (the black, full color one).

The father of the mouse Jack pictured also produced another odd-eye pup just recently for GypsyTails.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Liz at FMH said:


> I have the central heterochromia,


Me too!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

*WNTMousery* - That makes a lot of sense! That's initially what I thought accounted for odd-eyes, just like in dogs (like you said ), but what about about the mice that don't appear to have a 'splashed' color covering one of their eyes? Like I mentioned, I've seen an all-white hamster with odd-eyes, and that was quite baffling. :lol:

*Jack Garcia* - Awesome! I kind of love it - my eyes used to be bright blue but changed around puberty time, and nowadays people seem to be unable to tell if my eyes are green, blue, or greyish. About a year ago I remember asking the boyfriend, and he DIDN'T EVEN KNOW what color my eyes were. -___- We've been going out for over 3 years. :roll:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Liz at FMH said:


> *WNTMousery* - That makes a lot of sense! That's initially what I thought accounted for odd-eyes, just like in dogs (like you said ), but what about about the mice that don't appear to have a 'splashed' color covering one of their eyes? Like I mentioned, I've seen an all-white hamster with odd-eyes, and that was quite baffling. :lol:
> 
> *Jack Garcia* - Awesome! I kind of love it - my eyes used to be bright blue but changed around puberty time, and nowadays people seem to be unable to tell if my eyes are green, blue, or greyish. About a year ago I remember asking the boyfriend, and he DIDN'T EVEN KNOW what color my eyes were. -___- We've been going out for over 3 years. :roll:


My hunch is that in mice heterochromia is what biologists call "multi-factorial" which is just a fancy way to say "inherited from many different loci at the same time." Some sort of marking (usually Splashed, but sometimes just regular white spotting) is one ingredient but it's possible--just not common--to have it without that particular ingredient, in the same way that it's possible to make a cake without eggs although most cakes do have eggs.


----------

